# Air con cleaner



## Deano9 (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi guys

Not been a le to find an awful lot on these. Has anyone had any experience with these, good or bad? 

Was looking at the Bilt Hamber one, having discounted the Autoglym one for very mixed reviews.

Any advice appreciated.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I’ve used both.

Normally use them twice a year.

BH is my preferred go to, but not had any issues with the Helfrauds one.

:thumb:


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

Granville Air Con Bomb System Cleaner https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/372306437706

Bought this for the wife's car recently. Seemed like a decent product, left a nice smell. It says it gets rid of bacteria etc and that was my main reason for buying it.

There are a lot out there which just deodorise and don't actually clean the system. Something to watch out for.


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

I recently used this air con/vent cleaner

https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/cp4.../electrical/car-battery/?NOR2897304&0&cc5_101

https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/cp4...ar-lighting/car-battery/?NOR2897300&0&cc5_101

£8.03 for both delivered with the Summer15 code

worked well enough, found this post from someone showing how to use it.

I would also change your pollen filter in the car too.

https://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=758667


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

I recently used Holts Aircon bomb on my car and the wife's.
Can be had for around £4 a can on eBay.
From what I read up on, it's advisable to get the condenser dry first by running the heater on and air con off for a good length of time.
I ran the car for 10 minutes with the AC on recirculation while the can emptied.
Then I left the car for about 24 hrs.
Next day opened doors to air car out.
I even switched off the heater/AC the next day while driving with windows down to let the cabin air out more but leave the product longer to dwell in the vent system.
Been a week now with AC in normal use and no odours returned yet.
Will update more later.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Buy this stuff Put air con on spray into vent works a treat 
https://groceries.morrisons.com/webshop/product/Dettol-Disinfectant-Spray-Lemon/358607011


----------



## Deano9 (Sep 3, 2013)

uberbmw said:


> I recently used this air con/vent cleaner
> 
> https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/cp4.../electrical/car-battery/?NOR2897304&0&cc5_101
> 
> ...


Cheers. The pollen filter is only a couple of months old, but I'll defo take a look at this.

Thanks.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

I recently used normfest viro air fresh plus.

I only did then when changing the filter.

Removed old filter, sprayed loads on the heater behind the filter, in to all the vents, and the air inlet on the suttle pannel and don't forget to turn the ac on full blast, switch to recirculate and spray in the motor when it opens, I was luckyl enough to have remove the glove box and could get to the motor, then leave for 20 mins, run the car for 10 mins to get every ting moving

let dry for 20 mins, fit a new filter with some cherry air freshener sprayed on it and job done


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Used loads - they're all ok - Forte, Sonax, Normfest

I would also recommend getting all your mats out of the car first and clean them separately while the inside is being done - also pop your visors down 45 degrees. If you have a smelly boot (and who doesn't), crack the back seats forward (if you have through loading) and empty the boot as well. Open the glovebox etc.

As above - twice a year.


----------



## Deano9 (Sep 3, 2013)

tosh said:


> Used loads - they're all ok - Forte, Sonax, Normfest
> 
> I would also recommend getting all your mats out of the car first and clean them separately while the inside is being done - also pop your visors down 45 degrees. If you have a smelly boot (and who doesn't), crack the back seats forward (if you have through loading) and empty the boot as well. Open the glovebox etc.
> 
> As above - twice a year.


Thanks. Some great tips here.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Oh, and don't forget to open all the vents on the dash, angle them in the way you want them to be angled (either all up and into the middle, or all up and out to the windows) along with any vents you may have in the back (some cars do). You probably haven't touched your vent controls for months.

Some cars have ventilation control through the dashboard screen, so sometimes you have to go through the computer menus to get all the vents enabled (rather than press auto and then full cold, which doesn't activate everything).

You may find the spray can leaves some moisture underneath, so put a MF cloth under it. Usual place is rear passenger footwell, but angle the seat forward, and aim the spray into the centre of the car. 

If you use the armrest, you'll just fire it into the headlining, as it's too high to start with.

I think that's all the mistakes I've made over the years!


----------



## Deano9 (Sep 3, 2013)

tosh said:


> Oh, and don't forget to open all the vents on the dash, angle them in the way you want them to be angled (either all up and into the middle, or all up and out to the windows) along with any vents you may have in the back (some cars do). You probably haven't touched your vent controls for months.
> 
> Some cars have ventilation control through the dashboard screen, so sometimes you have to go through the computer menus to get all the vents enabled (rather than press auto and then full cold, which doesn't activate everything).
> 
> ...


Thanks again mate!


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

Ozone treatment is supposed to kill the bacteria in the a/c system as well. 

12v ozone generator only costs £15 on the bay of 'e'


----------



## optikon (Oct 12, 2008)

I use this ...

Work great for year now ... Still have some nice smell ...


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

BarryAllen said:


> Ozone treatment is supposed to kill the bacteria in the a/c system as well.
> 
> 12v ozone generator only costs £15 on the bay of 'e'


I was going to look at one of those
Looks a bit dangerous, which is the way I like it


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

i'd rather have the air con serviced once a year. if it doesnt smell fresh then it needs looking at.


----------

